# Best $40 I ever spent on treats Part 2



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Best $40 I ever spent on treats! There's 100 packages in those boxes. I was tempted to open them all and dump them into a BIG pile for the picture LOL

Last time I got approx 40 bags for the same price :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have those exact same treats for Aspen...but his are salmon. :smile::smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I got them from kingwholesale couple months ago, which was a great value, I guess since theyre expired now, theyre selling them for pennies. I think I'll get some more since we've been doing a lot of training and he loves these treats.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I personally think they're 1 of the best treats we've ever used. The dogs absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE them


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Where exactly did you buy these treats from?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

**OMEGA Treats Tuna 3oz (BEST BY: 12/2009) from King Wholesale Pet Supplies


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Holy crap that's amazing! Thanks so much, I'm getting some and cheap puppy toys now! SCORE! :biggrin:

Hey, it says "King pays shipping!" at the bottom, but then says I need to pay $5 in shipping, did you pay shipping?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I think I did end up paying shipping. Came out to $52 for 100 packages


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

From what I understood, the shipping is free, but it costs extra for "handling".


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I hate and love you for introducing me to that site! I just spent $50 on dog toys, treats, and chews!


----------



## Dogs_and_Pups_Magazine (Feb 6, 2010)

_Bargains like this that make me wish I lived in US! Aaah swimming in a pool of treats...lucky dogs!:biggrin:_


----------

